# I Hate When My River Runs Straight



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Can you believe the nerve of this river? It was supposed to go in a circle and bring the tubers back to where they started.

Too bad they weren't preppers; they could have camped out the night in comfort.

TomoNews | Women on tubing trip get stranded overnight because they thought the river ran in a circle


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Noooo.... hahaha


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ha! They must have thought it was Disney River.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Ha! They must have thought it was Disney River.


Like lazy river? My hubby tried to get me to sit in a tube like everyone else but all I see is a trap full of bobbing tourists.. I just can't. I felt like a trapped animal at Disney.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman senses his infamous crooked grin starting to appear and a slight drool begin ...... he then decides to keep his sarcastic and dry sense of humor to himself and savor the moment privately.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> A Watchman senses his infamous crooked grin starting to appear and a slight drool begin ...... he then decides to keep his sarcastic and dry sense of humor to himself and savor the moment privately.


Wise decision :vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> A Watchman senses his infamous crooked grin starting to appear and a slight drool begin ...... he then decides to keep his sarcastic and dry sense of humor to himself and savor the moment privately.


NO!!! Tell us.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope they were all past menopause or on birth control. Save the gene pool.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Shoot, sometimes the news just writes itself.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Last time I checked a river that went in circles was called a pond.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

A moat.


----------



## mukwah (Jul 18, 2017)

What's wrong with you guys? Nobody ever seen a river run in circles???

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It was the Russians. We need a special investigation.

Must of been their first time outside of a water park.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Chipper said:


> It was the Russians. We need a special investigation.
> 
> Must of been their first time outside of a water park.


Ooooh :vs_laugh:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I bet the guy who told them (if that's not an excuse) it goes in a circle is having a blast with this story now.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

They managed 3 miles in six hours.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Some folks should stay in the city.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I like the way they just sat there and hollered for help, like puppies who can't climb a step. They were only 3 miles from their car; they could have walked there in 40 minutes.

"I lied, Miss Scarlet. I don' know nuthin' 'bout birthin' no babies!"


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

But since the river ran in a circle they didn't know which way to go...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Falls under we can't make this stuff up, no one is that creative.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Things that make you go huh? and then What the? 

Good grief, what is wrong with some people....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Some people are just to damn stupid to live.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

They must have been blonds!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

indie said:


> Can you believe the nerve of this river? It was supposed to go in a circle and bring the tubers back to where they started.
> 
> Too bad they weren't preppers; they could have camped out the night in comfort.
> 
> TomoNews | Women on tubing trip get stranded overnight because they thought the river ran in a circle


_Maaawaaawaaahhhhh!!!!_ :lol::lol::lol: _Do hope those dummies are okay!!!!_


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> They must have been blonds!


No, 'cause they're 'sposed to have more fun, right?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Nope. Just saw the picture of the poor young women.
I'm going g to say it was a ******* joke, and they didn't catch on very well.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 50545

I dub thee...Blond In Spirit...If not in fact.:laugh:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ah well, being blond is too expensive.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Some people are just to damn stupid to live.


 Socialism will ensure they live and breed many more. And hey the river at the water park was a circle.
When will the lawsuits be filed by these people they were clearly mislead, not given proper safety instruction. They were placed needlessly in harms way. Open and shut case.


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

Annie said:


> _Maaawaaawaaahhhhh!!!!_  _Do hope those dummies are okay!!!!_


Hey wait my wife is a blonde and shes not that stu...... Oh well she did marry me haha nvm inwas wrong lol

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

badchad250 said:


> Hey wait my wife is a blonde and shes not that stu...... Oh well she did marry me haha nvm inwas wrong lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Now ..... Chad, are you really bad or is it just your online persons? Tell ya what, you post a proper INTRO in the appropriate section, and I will let ya know what I decide. Fair and honest, huh?


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Now ..... Chad, are you really bad or is it just your online persons? Tell ya what, you post a proper INTRO in the appropriate section, and I will let ya know what I decide. Fair and honest, huh?


Its a nickname my grandfather gave me when i was young it followed me through my ametuer boxing career lol and into my young adulthood....id say im not bad anymore but depends on alotta variables!!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

badchad250 said:


> Its a nickname my grandfather gave me when i was young it followed me through my ametuer boxing career lol and into my young adulthood....id say im not bad anymore but depends on alotta variables!!
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


And i dont see what my nickname had to do with anything

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Now ..... Chad, are you really bad or is it just your online persons? Tell ya what, you post a proper INTRO in the appropriate section, and I will let ya know what I decide. Fair and honest, huh?





badchad250 said:


> Its a nickname my grandfather gave me when i was young it followed me through my ametuer boxing career lol and into my young adulthood....id say im not bad anymore but depends on alotta variables!!
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


I get it .... I knew a guy in my youth named Brad. We called him Bad Brad, and he was far from being bad.


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I get it .... I knew a guy in my youth named Brad. We called him Bad Brad, and he was far from being bad.


Ahh not my case lol... Im bad when i want or need to be but i try to get along and play well with other as much as possible.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------

